# Document Checklist and process for 190 visa application after invite



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

I am starting this thread for people who has got the invite under skill select system 
and are applying for 190 without a migration agent.

As, we all are waiting for 11 Th August in the meanwhile we can get ready with the documents.

Following is the Checklist provided by DIAC but , i would encourage people to write in their own words the documents they are gathering so that we all can help each other with the process.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*List of documents*

Following are the documents I will be gathering (I am single and have no other dependent):

1.	Passport copy
2.	IELTS score card
3.	ACS Assessment
4.	India PCC (Front load)
5.	10 th pass certificate and DMC 
6.	12 th pass certificate and DMC
7.	Bachelor degree certificate and DMC’s
8.	Company 1 = 1 Reference letter 
9.	Company 1 = 1 Experience letter 
10.	Company 1 = Appointment letter 
11.	Company 2 = 1 Reference letter 
12.	Company 2 = 1 Experience letter 
13.	Company 2 = Appointment letter 
14.	2 year bank statement
15.	1 years Salary slips
16.	1 Form 16
17.	2 Income tax return


Kindly add or correct me if i am missing something.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

Following are not in the official checklist:

14. 2 year bank statement
15. 1 years Salary slips
17. 2 Income tax return

Do we really need these?

P.S: I don't have them.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Following are not in the official checklist:
> 
> 14. 2 year bank statement
> 15. 1 years Salary slips
> ...


They are needed in sense as they proff of our employment . Almost everybody submits them.
The official list states that you must provide evidence of all the points you claim .

You can skip the salary slips if you hav the bank statement and similary if you have form 16 you can skip ITR.

Are you claiming points for Overseas Employment?


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Different CO's ask for different documents. In case you are claiming overseas job experience, the CO may ask for those documents as "proof of specific work experience". That is when you supply the bank statements, salary slips, tax return documents...


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

auslover said:


> They are needed in sense as they proff of our employment . Almost everybody submits them.
> The official list states that you must provide evidence of all the points you claim .
> 
> You can skip the salary slips if you hav the bank statement and similary if you have form 16 you can skip ITR.
> ...


Yes i am going for Overseas employment.

What is form 16?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> Yes i am going for Overseas employment.
> 
> What is form 16?


In India our companies provide us with Form 16 looking at which we file our ITR's.

That document is supplied in place of ITR.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

patopking said:


> Different CO's ask for different documents. In case you are claiming overseas job experience, the CO may ask for those documents as "proof of specific work experience". That is when you supply the bank statements, salary slips, tax return documents...


HI ,

I worked in a company 1 three years back for 2 months.
for that company 1 i don't have Tax slips/ Salary Slips/ Bank statements as the salary was paid in cash.(Only Appointment letter and exp letter)

Do think this can be issue?

I have additional 3.2 year exp for company 2 for that i have all the proff's.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

I think it may then not be an issue.

In my case, I collected as many payslips as I could and bank statements. I had gaps too as I do not file all of them. I suggest that you upload as soon as the CO requests (if he does) for them. That way, if there are issues you will know immediately. Otherwise I do not see any problem arising.



auslover said:


> HI ,
> 
> I worked in a company 1 three years back for 2 months.
> for that company 1 i don't have Tax slips/ Salary Slips/ Bank statements as the salary was paid in cash.(Only Appointment letter and exp letter)
> ...


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

auslover said:


> I am starting this thread for people who has got the invite under skill select system
> and are applying for 190 without a migration agent.
> 
> As, we all are waiting for 11 Th August in the meanwhile we can get ready with the documents.
> ...


Hi,

Check with you. Is it mandatory to provide certified copies even if we scan original in color?


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

No, if you are doing online application, color scan copies are acceptable - no need to certify them. You must however certify all black/white copies.



nataraj86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check with you. Is it mandatory to provide certified copies even if we scan original in color?


----------



## nataraj86 (Jul 27, 2012)

patopking said:


> No, if you are doing online application, color scan copies are acceptable - no need to certify them. You must however certify all black/white copies.


Hi Thanks for the info.. 

But the DIAC website for the 190 visa document checklist specified all pesonal documents to certify..

All the best for your visa grant..

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## RahaOz (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I live in Malaysia, Do I need PCC at time of lodge?

As it takes one month, After lodge how long I have time to upload the documents?


----------



## mysbm70 (Apr 12, 2012)

RahaOz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I live in Malaysia, Do I need PCC at time of lodge?
> 
> As it takes one month, After lodge how long I have time to upload the documents?


You need to proof that you have no criminal record, this is nothing to do with where you live, even if you live in Aus for the past ten yrs, you need to provide PCC from Aus.


----------



## RahaOz (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for your reply,

But in DIAC website is told that if you live outside Australia the PCC will be asked by case officer, but if you live inside Australia you must provide PCC at time of lodge.


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

Folks, what's the difference between the reference letter and the experience letter? 

And the general questions - am I right that applicants now don't need any paper forms(just like Form 80 or 1221) cause they have been replaced by the electronic eVisa system?

Invited applicants have 60 days to lodge their on-line application(enter their personal details as well as bank card number) and then 28 days to upload required documents in PDF? 

Medical and PCC documents are requested by CO after he will be assigned to your case and approve all the documents you have previously uploaded to their system?

Thanks.


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

Guys, what about applying onshore for a bridging visa? is anyone going for it?


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

auslover said:


> Following are the documents I will be gathering (I am single and have no other dependent):
> 
> 14.	*2 year *bank statement
> 15.	*1 years* Salary slips



Are there any special requirements regarding how old bank statements and pay slips should be?


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

newwave said:


> Are there any special requirements regarding how old bank statements and pay slips should be?


No perticular requirement ,its just they should be sequence wise.


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

Dear Friends,

I already have 474 visa , can anyone confirm that medical of my previous visa can be used again in this visa.

BW, i already uploaded my previos vis PCC along with other docoments again in this 190 visa.


----------



## TWA (Aug 3, 2012)

correction... 475 Visa


----------



## arabidopsis (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi guys,

Have a look at this website and scroll to the bottom under "What you can do if your application is nearing allocation"

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

It clearly says that if your application is nearing allocation to a CO (I'd say 4 weeks is near enough),you should go ahead and do your PCC and health clearances.I did my medical this morning and there's no need to already have a CO allocated and there's no need to know your health ID.All you need to do is pay for the medical and attach the receipt to your application.If you did a health exam (at the permanent level) previously,I don't think you need to do another one,but don't quote me on that.If your previous health exam,while still valid,is at the temporary level like mine was,you will need to do another one.So go get your meds and PCC's done people!


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

5. 10 th pass certificate and DMC
6. 12 th pass certificate and DMC
are high school documents?
I didnt know they were required.


----------



## shwetadce1 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Thanks for this list*

Thanks for this list, as my migration agent has ditched me, after taking all the money - can you please help me with following queries -

1) India PCC (Front load) - What is this ?
2) Do we need all - bank statement, payslip,ITR and form 16 , as I will be submitting ITR for five years and payslips for few month of each company , just to confirm my employement?
3) When do we need to go for health check and where do we go ?
4) DO we need some document from police also ?


Thanks and Regards,
Shweta





auslover said:


> Following are the documents I will be gathering (I am single and have no other dependent):
> 
> 1.	Passport copy
> 2.	IELTS score card
> ...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Are they checking (call to confirm) all previous employment?


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

They may or not, entirely up to them.


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

nataraj86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check with you. Is it mandatory to provide certified copies even if we scan original in color?


No Not needed


----------



## nadeeMW (Jan 10, 2013)

*Hi*

HI auslover,

I recently received a NSW state sponsorship. Like your case I do not have salary slips or anything. Because I was paid in cash. Only the things I have is contract letter+ reference letter + service certificate. Did your C/O request salary slips? Did you get the PR? If you can share some information that would be a great help.

Thanks





auslover said:


> HI ,
> 
> I worked in a company 1 three years back for 2 months.
> for that company 1 i don't have Tax slips/ Salary Slips/ Bank statements as the salary was paid in cash.(Only Appointment letter and exp letter)
> ...


----------



## arundill80 (Nov 29, 2012)

arabidopsis said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have a look at this website and scroll to the bottom under "What you can do if your application is nearing allocation"
> 
> ...


We can do PCC and MEDS only after we pay the amount 3060$ after which a CO will be allocated? Is that right?


----------



## mino (Jan 19, 2012)

Dear Experts,
i got my invitation and already completed the online information and payed the 3060$ but where shall i send the checklist papers? anyone knows the address i have to mail these documents to!

Appreciate your help


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

arundill80 said:


> We can do PCC and MEDS only after we pay the amount 3060$ after which a CO will be allocated? Is that right?


The Meds require what is called a "reference letter" which you can print yourself by clicking "organize your medicals"

PCC also requires a reference letter, but in my case I supplied the visa acknowledgement letter.

The point here is that both PCC and meds are valid for 12 months. so, the first entry date is affected by the date on which you take your meds and pcc.

for example, you take pcc on 20 mar 2013 and meds on 20 may 2013, and you get your grant on 3 jul 2013, your first entry date for validating your visa would be 10 mar 2014. because of this people carry out their meds and pcc after the CO asks them so that they get enough time between grant date and first entry date.

But I suggest you to go for meds pcc and meds asap and frontload them even before the co asks so that co can process your application faster.

the meds dept has a huge backlog too, so doing the meds early will put you in the top queue.

hope that helps.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

mino said:


> Dear Experts,
> i got my invitation and already completed the online information and payed the 3060$ but where shall i send the checklist papers? anyone knows the address i have to mail these documents to!
> 
> Appreciate your help


while filling the application and paying the money you have a TRN number and password right? you have to use that to login again, at this point you will see links to upload various documents on your evisa page. you have to upload all the certificates' color scans in pdf format. you are not supposed to courier documents anymore.


----------



## raminbdjp (May 11, 2013)

Dear Members,

I am applying for 190 visa and do not have agent.

I have the following documents for 190 visa:

1. Passports for all family members 
2. Birth Certificates for all family members 
3 Marriage certificates
4. Employment reference letters (self) 
5 Payslip (self)
6 Academic certificates (self)
7 Academic transcripts (self)
8. IELTS result (self)
9. Skill Assessment Letter
10. Skill point test advice letter

Do I need any other document for lodging initial visa application? Do I need to attach photo?


After being asked by CO: Police certificates and Medical certificates.

At that case, are the forms 26, 1071i, 1163i, 160 and 1229 necessary or not to attach with initial visa application?

Please share information.


----------



## Maestro2013 (Feb 28, 2013)

AFAIK, for application purposes I think you need the date of IELTS and the Test Reference no. and the skills assessment reference no. and date.

As for the attachments these can be uploaded later on after submitting the application and getting a TRN.


----------



## ut0410 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone...

I am planning to apply for a 190 myself .. do you think it will be easy for me to do it all by myself or an agent is required, also any kind of help will be appreciated!!
Any checklist that I could use to get stuff ready... I am applying with my husband as a dependent, what are the requirements?

Also, my work place will not give me an experience letter .. what would the statutory declaration consist off and the references required??

I have also heard that July 1st the rules change and hence I waited on it .... plzz plzzz plzz help with any information that would help my process!!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

this forum can help you in searching for all your queries yourself. but if you need an agent you can PM me. i can help you on that


----------



## Ajithkumarm (Jun 28, 2013)

I have recieved visa invitation today. I am thinking about including my father-in-law & mother-in-law as dependents in my visa application. can someone tell me how it works. is it tedious?pls help.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

friends,

did anybody apply 190 visa with color scanned copies instead of certified true copies? are color scanned copies accepted with out certifying?

thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> did anybody apply 190 visa with color scanned copies instead of certified true copies? are color scanned copies accepted with out certifying?
> 
> thanks.


If you provide color scanned copy , you don't need certifying. Be sure that all original copies are in english.

Cheers.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Ajithkumarm said:


> I have recieved visa invitation today. I am thinking about including my father-in-law & mother-in-law as dependents in my visa application. can someone tell me how it works. is it tedious?pls help.


I think it would not be wise to include your father-in-law & mother-in-law as dependents in your visa application. It will make your visa process critical and lengthy. You have to provide lot of evidences as they depend on you.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am applying for 190 visa and do not have agent.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to submit form 80 for all 18 yrs and above. 
You should use signature to understand your status.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

friends,

A small query. I am about to apply for 190 visa. But I have a lot of documents to be uploaded. All those documents are individual images. I guess it is better to combine the documents logically in PDF format. Or is it ok to upload individual images? What do you guys say? By any chance, anybody know free PDF creater?

Thanks


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

grab this piece of software, it's free and makes easy to convert your images to .pdf file format, Ive used it for my Skills Assessment.

Free PDF Solutions - PDF Converting Downloads


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for 190 visa after receiving the invitation. Can somebody plz help me on the lists of documents that is required for my spouse and kid (they are dependents). 

In case a certificate is required for the English requirement for my spouse plz let me know whether to use a set letter format. From where should it be collected from post graduation university or graduation university? Should it be in a letter head of the university and what should be written to suffice the requirement?


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

ujbanj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for 190 visa after receiving the invitation. Can somebody plz help me on the lists of documents that is required for my spouse and kid (they are dependents).
> 
> In case a certificate is required for the English requirement for my spouse plz let me know whether to use a set letter format. From where should it be collected from post graduation university or graduation university? Should it be in a letter head of the university and what should be written to suffice the requirement?


Hi anybody who can help me on this


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> Hi anybody who can help me on this


friend,

For your spouse, you can get letter from college or University. University would be better. And regarding the doucuments, here is list I am preparing for me.

01. Passport copies (Mine, my wife, my son)
02. Marriage Certificdate
03. Birth Certificate
04. IELTS (Mine)
05. University Letter (My wife)
06. Skills assessment letter
07. Qualification assessment letter
08. All academic certificates
09. Computer certificates
10. All the employment reference letters
11. All the offer/appointment letters
12. Relieving/Experience Letters
13. Salary hike letters
14. Payslips (12 from current company, 3 each for previous companies)
15. Bank statements supporting payslips
16. Last 8 years Form-16/Tax assessment notice
17. Form - 80 (for me and my wife) - For this form we can wait until CO asks us.

Color scans or certified true copies.

Hope this helps. Cheers.....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

pablozaur said:


> grab this piece of software, it's free and makes easy to convert your images to .pdf file format, Ive used it for my Skills Assessment.
> 
> Free PDF Solutions - PDF Converting Downloads


Thanks mate! Cheers.....


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

newwave said:


> Folks, what's the difference between the reference letter and the experience letter?
> 
> And the general questions - am I right that applicants now don't need any paper forms(just like Form 80 or 1221) cause they have been replaced by the electronic eVisa system?
> 
> ...



Hi,

I am looking for exact same questions posted by Newwave


And the general questions - am I right that applicants now don't need any paper forms(just like Form 80 or 1221) cause they have been replaced by the electronic eVisa system?

Invited applicants have 60 days to lodge their on-line application(enter their personal details as well as bank card number) and then 28 days to upload required documents in PDF? 

Medical and PCC documents are requested by CO after he will be assigned to your case and approve all the documents you have previously uploaded to their system?

plus one more
I have included my wife in the application as dependent not an an applicant, do I need to provide all the docs education, employment etc. for her as well??

appreciate any response.


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friend,
> 
> For your spouse, you can get letter from college or University. University would be better. And regarding the doucuments, here is list I am preparing for me.
> 
> ...



Sankar,

thanks for the comprehenisve list of doc required, just one clarification do all the education, employment related doc for my wife is also required to be uploaded? 

how did you uploaded the pdf's on the site a zip or individual pdfs?


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

raj333 said:


> Sankar,
> 
> thanks for the comprehenisve list of doc required, just one clarification do all the education, employment related doc for my wife is also required to be uploaded?
> 
> how did you uploaded the pdf's on the site a zip or individual pdfs?


Friend,

If you are not claiming any points for your wife's skills, no need to upload your wife's educational documents. But, I have attached my wife's post graduation to the letter given by University, just to support the letter.

*Zip files are NOT allowed.* 

Logically group the documents in PDF's and upload. Remember, you can upload only 60 documents and each document should not exceed more than 5MB space.

Hope this helps.

Cheers.....


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,

My wife is a home maker. Im not claiming any partner points. So is the passport copy and marriage certificate enough for her? Or certificate from college is also required? 

Can we combine few documents in one PDF and upload?


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife is a home maker. Im not claiming any partner points. So is the passport copy and marriage certificate enough for her? Or certificate from college is also required?
> 
> Can we combine few documents in one PDF and upload?


In addition to the Passport Bio-data page and Marriage Certificate, your wife will also need to clear the Character (PCC) and Health requirement for entry into Australia.

It is also very likely that you will be requested to submit Form80 on behalf of your wife. 

Here details of your partners education will need to be entered. 

No need to attach documents as proof, if you are the primary occupant and not claiming points on her behalf. 

I am of the opinion that pdf files pertaining to your wife should be uploaded separately and named accordingly (FirstName.LastName-FileName). 

Makes processing easier.

Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife is a home maker. Im not claiming any partner points. So is the passport copy and marriage certificate enough for her? Or certificate from college is also required?
> 
> Can we combine few documents in one PDF and upload?


friend,

Along with us, wife (not only wife, who are all more than 18 years of age) also need to show that she is good in English. If your wife has cleared IELTS with overall score of 4.5 or more, she don't need a University letter. If she has not sat for IELTS, then you need to get a letter from University or college stating that she has studied minimum of 2 years full time course (most recent would be better) in English medium.

And regarding your 2nd question, yes, you can combine related documents in one PDF. In fact you should do that, otherwise you will run out of max limit of uploadable documents, which is 60.

Hope this helps.

PS: Yes, as mentioned by *icriding* she also need to meet the health and charecter requirement.

Cheers.....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

raj333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for exact same questions posted by Newwave
> 
> ...


1. Form 80/1221, we need download the PDF, fill it in the PDF, print it, sign on it, scan and upload. This can be done along with other documents or you can wait till the CO asks for them. I have seen people are requested for Form 80 only. Never seen a request for 1221. I uploaded only Form 80. If they ask for 1221, I'll upload again.

2. Yes, you have 60 days time to apply for visa. But what is stopping to you to apply for visa?

3. Medical can be done immediately after you upload your documents. For me, after uploading all the documents, I got the link enabled for medicals. PCC will be requested by CO once they receive your medical records.

Your other question is answered already.

Hope this helps.

Cheers....


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

icriding said:


> In addition to the Passport Bio-data page and Marriage Certificate, your wife will also need to clear the Character (PCC) and Health requirement for entry into Australia.
> 
> It is also very likely that you will be requested to submit Form80 on behalf of your wife.
> 
> ...






Sankar said:


> friend,
> 
> Along with us, wife (not only wife, who are all more than 18 years of age) also need to show that she is good in English. If your wife has cleared IELTS with overall score of 4.5 or more, she don't need a University letter. If she has not sat for IELTS, then you need to get a letter from University or college stating that she has studied minimum of 2 years full time course (most recent would be better) in English medium.
> 
> ...


Thank u Sankar and Icriding for the prompt reply..

Im aware of PCC and the mediclas for the dependants.Im little confused here. Icriding says no need of proof for wife and Sankar u say College certificate is needed. Hav i undertood what both hav u had said correctly?

My wifes college degree certificates and marksheets are there. She hasnt appeared for IELTS till now.Plz clear my doubt.

Thanks


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thank u Sankar and Icriding for the prompt reply..
> 
> Im aware of PCC and the mediclas for the dependants.Im little confused here. Icriding says no need of proof for wife and Sankar u say College certificate is needed. Hav i undertood what both hav u had said correctly?
> 
> ...



In addition to the *Passport Bio-data page and Marriage Certificate*, your wife will also need to clear the * English Language Requirement, Character (PCC) and Health *requirement for entry into Australia.

Regarding the* English Language Requirement*, she *does not need to appear for IELTS *, if she holds an award (being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate) that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and all instruction (including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English.

In this case you will need to enclose proof of the degree including proof that all instruction for that award was conducted in English.

It is also very likely that you will be requested to submit *Form80* on behalf of your wife.

Here *details* of your partners education will need to be entered.

*No need to attach documents as proof*, if you are the primary occupant and not claiming points on her behalf.

I am of the opinion that pdf files pertaining to your wife should be uploaded separately and named accordingly (FirstName.LastName-FileName).

Makes processing easier.

Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application.

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Friend,
> 
> If you are not claiming any points for your wife's skills, no need to upload your wife's educational documents. But, I have attached my wife's post graduation to the letter given by University, just to support the letter.
> 
> ...


@Sankar, Thanks!
I will attach the university letter for English proficiency, any employment doc for my wife needs to be uploaded, salary slips, form 16 etc??

also do I need to certify my bank statement copy and my salary slips with the notary?


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sankar said:


> 1. Form 80/1221, we need download the PDF, fill it in the PDF, print it, sign on it, scan and upload. This can be done along with other documents or you can wait till the CO asks for them. I have seen people are requested for Form 80 only. Never seen a request for 1221. I uploaded only Form 80. If they ask for 1221, I'll upload again.
> 
> 2. Yes, you have 60 days time to apply for visa. But what is stopping to you to apply for visa?
> 
> ...


thanks Sankar!
I will be applying for the visa in a day or 2. thanks for all the helpful information.


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

As per the above discussion is it correct that we dont need to upload any certificate/marksheet of spouse who is a dependent and not an applicant and claiming any points? My spouse do have work experience even though she is not working currently, should I need to upload her offer letter, release letter, pay slips, form 16?

The documents so far I have thought of uploading for spouse:

1. Passport
2. PCC
3. Medical
4. English eligibility
5. Form 80
6. Marriage Certificate

Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

AUS14 said:


> As per the above discussion is it correct that we dont need to upload any certificate/marksheet of spouse who is a dependent and not an applicant and claiming any points? My spouse do have work experience even though she is not working currently, should I need to upload her offer letter, release letter, pay slips, form 16?
> 
> The documents so far I have thought of uploading for spouse:
> 
> ...


Nothing more is needed....... Above docs for spouse are enough......even claim Partner's points or don't .........other than PCC, Medicals & Form 80


----------



## Ssenthil (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi,

I need some help on list of supported documents for 190 subclass visa.
I've received an invite to apply for 190 visa.

Can you please provide me the list of documents that are to be uploaded?
Also I've claimed 10 yrs of experience,, so do i need to submit Form 16 for all my 10 years of claimed experience?
Or is it enough to submit only bank statemts, pays slips of current and previous employments?

If it is so, then I need to contact my previous employers to get all the form 16's 

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Ssenthil


----------



## Ssenthil (Dec 24, 2012)

Ssenthil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help on list of supported documents for 190 subclass visa.
> I've received an invite to apply for 190 visa.
> ...


Can anybody plz help on my queries?


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Ssenthil said:


> Can anybody plz help on my queries?


Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application:

1. Passport Biodata Page+Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. VETASSESS Skills Assessment Letter
4. VETASSESS Points Test Advice Letter
5. India PCC
6. Australia PCC
7. BSc Degree Transcripts+Graduation Certificate
8. Msc Degree Transcripts+Graduation Certificate
9. PhD Graduation Statement+Graduation Certificate
10. Employment Statement of Service
11. Employment Payslip History (PAYG)

It is important to have "Statement and Service Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for *all periods of employment * you have used to claim points for migration.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).

Hope this information helps

All the best with your application

Icriding


----------



## Ssenthil (Dec 24, 2012)

icriding said:


> Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application:
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page+Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> ...


Thanks for your information Icriding.
But my concern is that what if my CO asks for Form-16/ITR-V forms?


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

Ssenthil said:


> Thanks for your information Icriding.
> But my concern is that what if my CO asks for Form-16/ITR-V forms?


Hello Ssenthil,

It is important to have *"Statement and Service Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.
*
You should ideally have Form16 as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi,

first of all thanks for all the inputs on document checklists for applying visa, I have applied it yesterday and uploaded the docs (listed below). I got link for the medical examination "Organize your health examinations" on the site for all applicants.
I heard that CO gives instructions for the Meds, I went through the link and got the referral letter, it is how it should be?


Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application:

1. Passport Biodata Page (age / birth proof) (Mine, my wife, my son)
2. IELTS Test Report Form (mine)
3. ACS Skills Assessment Letter
4. Education qualification certificate and mark lists - Bachelor degree, Post graduation and school (HSC & SSC)
5. India PCC
6. Employment letters - 
Current company - offer, appointment, reference/experience letter, Payslips(last one yr)
Previous company - appointment letter, experience, relieving letter
7. Bank statements - last one year supporting payslips
8. Income tax return statements - last 8 yrs
9. Professional certification - certificates copy
10. Marriage certificate 
11. University Letter - English (My wife) 
12. National Identity letter - PAN and drivers license copy (mine, my wife)
13. Photograph (yet to upload)


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

hi

anyone who has already applied for e-visa . please share the process of lodging the application.

thanks.


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

hi............
do we also need to upload wedding photographs as amarriage proof.we also have a child.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

raj333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> first of all thanks for all the inputs on document checklists for applying visa, I have applied it yesterday and uploaded the docs (listed below). I got link for the medical examination "Organize your health examinations" on the site for all applicants.
> I heard that CO gives instructions for the Meds, I went through the link and got the referral letter, it is how it should be?
> ...


Great, thanks I was searching for this..


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

sandhuaman said:


> hi............
> do we also need to upload wedding photographs as amarriage proof.we also have a child.


no need for ur wedding photograpy just add ur marriage registration cerificate that is enough coz ur passport and ur wife's has(spouse name) and ur child's passport has(fathers name) will also prove them and this photo and wedding invitation is for dependent visa....if u lodge ur visa with ur partner then ur marriage certificate is more than enough

cheers


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey,
any idea will I need to perform the meds for my 2.5 yr old son too? the link "Organize your medical examination " appears under my Son's name in the application screen on skillselect

appreciate any guidance if you have gone through the same process.


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

hi everyone 

can anyone help. pls let us know where to attach the documents. we have filled the application upto payment details and till here we have not got any link where we could attach our documents such as experience and others. if i am not wrong we can submit documents online,


thanks


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

sandhuaman said:


> hi everyone
> 
> can anyone help. pls let us know where to attach the documents. we have filled the application upto payment details and till here we have not got any link where we could attach our documents such as experience and others. if i am not wrong we can submit documents online,
> 
> thanks


Just submit that.. That ends your application form.. After the confirmation of payment, you will have a new page wherein you will be able to attach docs...


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Every1,

I want to understand that is there any benefit of showing more points than 60? I m gettin total of 65 with 3 yrs of w exp added. 5 points for my w exp. I cud also not shown this exp if that does not make difference.

Also does DIAC verify with employers for all my 4 jobs that I shown or do they it for 1 or 2 jobs?

All inputs will b useful.

Thanx


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

thanks a lot divyap.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friend,
> 
> For your spouse, you can get letter from college or University. University would be better. And regarding the doucuments, here is list I am preparing for me.
> 
> ...


Thanx Sankar,

I have all the documents except form 16 for the past employers . I am claiming points for past 3 employers also. I have 3 or 4 payslips for previous jobs which i can produce. Bank account also has been closed for the previous job credits. 

If i produce appointment, reference , relieving , payslips for the past employers. will that be good enough. In case DIAC is not able to satisfy itself for whatever reason and then what happen in that case. they will not give points for the work exp or will they reject the application altogether. I am claiming total 5 points for these jobs. Even if they dont give me points, I will be fine as my total points in EOI
is 65. 

Pls clarify my doubts. I m confused on this issue. 

Thanx in advance


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Can anybody Suggest me if I can get PCC for my wife from a different state than what I am staying currently? Though got married one and half years back we do not have any address proof for my wife which can prove her stay for a period of 12 months. So planning to get her PCC done fro her hometown which would match the address given in her passport. But now sure whether its accepted by DIAC.

Please suggest me the right thing.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

sahil772 said:


> Thanx Sankar,
> 
> I have all the documents except form 16 for the past employers . I am claiming points for past 3 employers also. I have 3 or 4 payslips for previous jobs which i can produce. Bank account also has been closed for the previous job credits.
> 
> ...


If you claimed points for Your work experience.....then produce what all you have like offer...appointment.......refe letter.....pay slips........Even then CO requests you for salary proof....get a salary certificate on company's letter head.............get it certified..........submit it.....


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

This is regarding Form 1221. At the evisa page, under secondary application list (wife), I have seen one list saying Form 1221. This is not showing at main applicant section. Anybody filled the Form 1221?


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Can anybody Suggest me if I can get PCC for my wife from a different state than what I am staying currently? Though got married one and half years back we do not have any address proof for my wife which can prove her stay for a period of 12 months. So planning to get her PCC done fro her hometown which would match the address given in her passport. But now sure whether its accepted by DIAC.
> 
> Please suggest me the right thing.


Hi Chinnu - i am certain you can do that as PCC give you clearance for country not for particular state. & Though ppl get married, they might live in differerent states based on the circumstances. hope this helps


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys.

Can we start filing the online application form before state sponsorship is approved. I am planning to start early as then I will be in knowing if I have all the documents in place. 

I could not find the link to start online application. can somebody help me with that also.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Surfer127 said:


> Hi Chinnu - i am certain you can do that as PCC give you clearance for country not for particular state. & Though ppl get married, they might live in differerent states based on the circumstances. hope this helps


Thanks for the info. I guess PCC is only valid for that particular state where you got it done.


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

srinu_srn said:


> This is regarding Form 1221. At the evisa page, under secondary application list (wife), I have seen one list saying Form 1221. This is not showing at main applicant section. Anybody filled the Form 1221?


I have few queries related to filling the FORM 1221.

1) In Form 1221, 9th question is Citizenship or Nationality grant date. By birth I am citizen of India. So shall I give my birth date as an answer for this question or do I need to enter any other date such as passport issued date?

2)In Form 1221, the 17th question is - "what is general purpose of your journey/further stay?" 
As this form is asked for my wife, I would like to answer for this question as - "my husband (main applicant) is migrating to Australia and I am dependent". Is this fine or do I need to give any other details.

3) In Form 1221, the 18th question is - "If you are outside Australia, give intended date of arrival and intended date of departure"
I am not sure why they have asked this question. I am lodged the 190 visa application and at present I am uploading all docs in evisa site. What is the answer that I need to mention here?

4) In Form 1221, the 20th question is - "Give intended details of stopovers on your way to Australia (Places of intended stopovers)"
Not sure why they are asking all this info now itself without booking tickets. But shall I mention any places by taking help of anybody? What will be possible answer for this question?

5) In Form 1221, the 21th question is - " Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia"
Please help me on this question?

6) In Form 1221, the 24th question is - " Are you employed? If not, how you occupy your time and how you support yourself"
I am not employed and dependent to main applicant. And I need to take care of my son who is < 2 years.
Is this answer is fine or do I need to give something other than what I have mentioned?

7) In Form 1221, the 40th question is - "Do you intended to work in Australia"? 
For this question as of now I don't have any plans. But incase in future If possible and based on the personal need I may do job, but not sure. So shall I mention NO to this question or Yes? What will happen if I select No and what will happen if I select Yes? Any suggestions?

8) In Form 1221, the 40th question is - "Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia"
Please suggest on this.

Please help me on this and Thanks in advance.


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

srinu_srn said:


> I have few queries related to filling the FORM 1221.
> 
> 1) In Form 1221, 9th question is Citizenship or Nationality grant date. By birth I am citizen of India. So shall I give my birth date as an answer for this question or do I need to enter any other date such as passport issued date?
> 
> ...


I got answers from another thread. Thanks.


----------



## brizi (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi srinu,
Can u pls post a linkfrom where u got all the answers to your questions.it might help other people as well

Thanks
Brizi


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

brizi said:


> Hi srinu,
> Can u pls post a linkfrom where u got all the answers to your questions.it might help other people as well
> 
> Thanks
> Brizi


Today only I am seeing your post. Here you can find.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/167137-form-1221-a.html


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks srinu


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Don't forget to submit form 80 for all 18 yrs and above.
> You should use signature to understand your status.


Hi,

Is there any need to provide proof that husband and wife has genuine and contuinuing relationship for 190 visa. 

I ve read on the following URL that they are asking for lot of documents and information apart from marriage certificate.

Including family members

Please suggest and give ur inputs on this. 

Many Thanks


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Friends, 

Got the invite for 190. Have few questions before filling the visa.
Please help. 

1. when should I submit Form 26,Form 1071i,Form 160, Form 1229? while uploading my other docs? 
2. When should I get my medicals done? After payment of fee OR until the CO asks for it? 
3. What is the Average turn around time for medicals by the diagnostic centers in India? 
4. PCC's are done for me and my dependents. Waiting for FBI cert. Should I proceed applying for visa and CAn I upload FBI cert. later? Is there a time frame for uploading docs.
5. Also I need to change the Number of dependents in my application. What form should I use? 
6. For marraige relationship proof, apart from marriage cert. what else should I submit? 
7. when should I submit form 80?


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Divya, 

Can you help me with following doubts. 

1. when should I submit Form 26,Form 1071i,Form 160, Form 1229? while uploading my other docs? 
2. When should I get my medicals done? After payment of fee OR until the CO asks for it? 
3. What is the Average turn around time for medicals by the diagnostic centers in India? 
4. PCC's are done for me and my dependents. Waiting for FBI cert. Should I proceed applying for visa and CAn I upload FBI cert. later? Is there a time frame for uploading docs.
5. Also I need to change the Number of dependents in my application. What form should I use? 
6. For marraige relationship proof, apart from marriage cert. what else should I submit? 
7. when should I submit form 80?


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

icriding said:


> Hello Ssenthil,
> 
> It is important to have *"Statement and Service Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.
> *
> ...


Hi Icriding, 

Can you pls clarify. Any help is appreciated.
1. when should I submit Form 26,Form 1071i,Form 160, Form 1229? while uploading my other docs? 
2. When should I get my medicals done? After payment of fee OR until the CO asks for it? 
3. What is the Average turn around time for medicals by the diagnostic centers in India? 
4. PCC's are done for me and my dependents. Waiting for FBI cert. Should I proceed applying for visa and CAn I upload FBI cert. later? Is there a time frame for uploading docs.
5. Also I need to change the Number of dependents in my application. What form should I use? 
6. For marraige relationship proof, apart from marriage cert. what else should I submit? 
7. when should I submit form 80?


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

I am from india. Just applied for 190 visa yesterday? What is the timeline of the visa grant? How does police verification done? Is there any document which should be kept ready for police verification?


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

sahil772 said:


> Hi Every1,
> 
> I want to understand that is there any benefit of showing more points than 60? I m gettin total of 65 with 3 yrs of w exp added. 5 points for my w exp. I cud also not shown this exp if that does not make difference.
> 
> ...


Hi Sahil , 

I have exact doubt , though I just applied for ACS assessment and still have a long way to go . You are filing under 189 or 190 ?


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hi Sahil ,
> 
> I have exact doubt , though I just applied for ACS assessment and still have a long way to go . You are filing under 189 or 190 ?


Hi 

I filled under 190 and chose not to show my 2 jobs as relevant as I had doubt. I didnt claim 5 points for my exp as I had 2.5 yrs exp excluding these 2 jobs. I claimed 60 points and I have been granted visa also.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

sahil772 said:


> Hi
> 
> I filled under 190 and chose not to show my 2 jobs as relevant as I had doubt. I didnt claim 5 points for my exp as I had 2.5 yrs exp excluding these 2 jobs. I claimed 60 points and I have been granted visa also.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Hi , 

Under which subclass you will be filing ? I will be filing under 263111 . What are the chances of getting an invite with 60 points?

Regards


----------



## DEVESH_27 (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't have Salary slip or bank statement of my first company, onli I am having Appointment, Re leaving/Exp letter, Reference letter and Form 16.

Will it work?


----------



## muco14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi,

I had worked in US around 7 years back. I have offer letter, recommendation letter and few salary slips.
I have not saved any Bank statements or W 2 forms.
Fortunately I have managed to save few of my Indian and Australian salary slips and tax return statements for last 6 years.
I have received my invitation and I am bit worried after reading if my US experience would pose a problem.

What are my options here?


----------



## vijay983 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all

While filing the application form,there is one point that asked for non-migrating family members.I put my parents name as they are not migrating with me.
But now in my application ,I got their name also as applicant name and there is link for Caracter nad Health requirement for them too.

I need to know why they are reflecting as Applicant and Is it required to arrange the PCC and Med for them too as they are moving with me?

Kindly assist me on this.


----------



## Dipti V (Sep 30, 2013)

madrag said:


> while filling the application and paying the money you have a TRN number and password right? you have to use that to login again, at this point you will see links to upload various documents on your evisa page. you have to upload all the certificates' color scans in pdf format. you are not supposed to courier documents anymore.


Where to upload dependant's documents (husband's)...no link under "Attach documents" for his name...Pls help


----------



## Anushree (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi ,

I am about to apply for 190 Visa to SA.I just came across something on official Website:
Any applicant (offshore or onshore) relying on Australian work experience to meet the minimum work experience requirement will not be eligible to apply unless at least 50% of this has been achieved in South Australia OR the applicant has met the minimum work experience requirement and is currently working in a skilled occupation in South Australia (and has been employed in that position in South Australia for a minimum of three months).

I have total of 3 years experience in which 1.9 year was in NSW Australia.So does that mean I am unable to claim that.

Those who are showing Overseas experience what are the documents needed?

Thanks


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

I have to apply for Visa and I need to know that can some documents be uploaded later? For example, I need to arrange Tax Letter and Bank statement for my previous employment. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## lmittal (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, 
What all documents do I need to upload for DIAC application?
As per the indicative list of documents that I would need to upload.
Pls check and let me know if something is required to be added. I am having Indian nationality and applying from Indian itself.
For Main applicant
1) University transcripts - Have
2) University degree cert - Have
3) University_grade_card - Don’t know what this is
4) Assessment_Letter_ACS - Have
5) Higher_sec_school_cert - Have
6) IELTS_TRF certificate - Have
7) Secondary_school_cert - Have
8) Form80 - Have
9) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)	- Does this mean Indian Voter Card, Driving License or something else
10) Passport - Have
11) Experience Letter in company Letter head	- Have
12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible) - Have
13) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company) - Have some but not all (Also, I have Full-n-Final settlement letters from all my employers, can I use those as well? )
14) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form 16 from India). - Have Form16 or Tax returns when tax was applicable
Actually, I am claiming experience of last 15 years, so do I need to produce Form-16 or tax returns for last 15 years. For the initial 7 years, my salary was not high enough to be taxed, so I never had to file any Tax returns till 2006, but I do possess Form-16 from that employer. Would Form-16 suffice? I do have tax returns since 2006. I have tax returns since 2006 too.
15) Company offer letters - Have (Offer letters and Joining/Appointment Letters)
16) Promotion letters - Have (Service renewal/promotion letters)
17) Appreciation letters - Have
18) Relieving letter - Have
19) PCC* ** - Have

For Secondary applicant (spouse)
I am not claiming points for my spouse’s skills and qualifications. Do I need to producer her qualification and experience related documents?
1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert - Have
2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc - Have
3) Functional English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with min 4.5 score in each band - Have
4) Passport - Have
5) PCC - Have
6) ID cards (like Drivers license etc) - Have voter card, Aadhar Card 
7) Form 80 - Have (Is this seperately required to be filled as it has already been listed under document requirements for the main applicant)

For Kid
1) Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family) - Have
2) Birth certificate - Have

Do I need to get the medical and PCC done for a 2.5 month old baby?
Should I submit Form80 and Form 1221 before CO asks for it?

Pls reply asap.
Regards
Lalit


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

lmittal said:


> Hi,
> What all documents do I need to upload for DIAC application?
> As per the indicative list of documents that I would need to upload.
> Pls check and let me know if something is required to be added. I am having Indian nationality and applying from Indian itself.
> ...



Lalit,

please find the list of docs I uploaded 

- Academic (school / gradutaion / post) : 10th, 12th degree and marksheets
- Company/s letters : Appointment letter, relieving letter, offer letter, experience letter
- bank statement: last one year
- salary slips: last one year, old sal slips from previous companies(I just uploaded current ones)
- Income tax return statement last 10 years or from when you are working
- pan, passort, driving license
- professional certificates (tech or mgmt certifications)
- PCC
- IELTS result
- ACS skills Assemenet result
- form 80 and form 1221

for my kid:
- passport
- birth certificate

you need to get the medical done for your kid, PCC is not required for minors

you can upload form 80 and 1221 even before CO is attached.

i hope it helps..

regards,
Rajat


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, 

I do not have payslips of my previous company but can collect from current company. Also I would not have tax proof due to my salary was 10k PM. Can I submit current companies salary slips and bank statement of 2 months or 2 years?

thanks


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do not have payslips of my previous company but can collect from current company. Also I would not have tax proof due to my salary was 10k PM. Can I submit current companies salary slips and bank statement of 2 months or 2 years?
> 
> thanks



Yes, that will do. even I didnt uploaded sal slips from my previous company. 

regards,
Rajat


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

auslover said:


> Following are the documents I will be gathering (I am single and have no other dependent):
> 
> 1.	Passport copy
> 2.	IELTS score card
> ...



Hello auslover,
I see that u have already got a visa grant. So I am sure you will be able to help me out in getting my doubt cleared.... 

On the immi site, they say Certified Copies of XXXX ....... I had heard/read somewhere that either *ORIGINAL COLOR SCAN COPIES or THE CERTIFIED PHOTOCOPIES should work*.... 
I plan to submit ORIGINAL COLOR SCAN COPIES.... plz confirm if this works for the final visa after I get my State Sponsorship +ve?


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Guys
I need help…Kindly help me.
I got the Queensland State Invitation. Now I am applying for my Visa subsclass 190.
While filling the Visa Application I found a conflict between my First job ends and my exist from the country. I left the Country on 12.03.2011 and my experience letter contains my jobs end on 15.03.2011. This was a mistake by my Office’s HR. My skill assessment is done. So its pain full to start the whole process. Can AnyONe help me in this regard. How I can overcome this conflict. 
I contacted to office and asked them to rectify the mistake; they replied they cannot do anything in this regard as they discarded the Record. 
HELP ME


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

roze said:


> Hi Guys
> I need help…Kindly help me.
> I got the Queensland State Invitation. Now I am applying for my Visa subsclass 190.
> While filling the Visa Application I found a conflict between my First job ends and my exist from the country. I left the Country on 12.03.2011 and my experience letter contains my jobs end on 15.03.2011. This was a mistake by my Office’s HR. My skill assessment is done. So its pain full to start the whole process. Can AnyONe help me in this regard. How I can overcome this conflict.
> ...


That kind of marginal errors are common in jobs. Don't worry about it. If asked you can always explain. Or better yet email your CO about the error from the HR. That'd do it.


----------



## roze (Sep 15, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> That kind of marginal errors are common in jobs. Don't worry about it. If asked you can always explain. Or better yet email your CO about the error from the HR. That'd do it.


Hi 
thanks for such courageous reply.
I was feeling very low and helpless


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and I am *shocked* to see soooo many people being active on this portal. You all ROCK!!!
I need some information regarding Visa application and the steps involved in the process. I got my state sponsorship approved (Victoria - 261313) yesterday for subclass 190.
1) What is the immediate next step that I need to complete? I am assuming, filling the online form on SkillSelect (EOI) page is the very first thing. Can someone please confirm me.
2) When do I have to make the payment for my visa fee? Do I need to make the payment while filling the online form (mentioned above)?
3) I am planning to go there along with my wife (as dependent). How much is the visa fee?

Regards


----------



## hgupta (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all 

I ve received an invite to apply for visa after my state nomination was accepted by Queensland. My IELTS score is 7 each and skill assessed from ICAA for education as well as experience.

I am not being able to locate the link where I can make my visa application online


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

hgupta said:


> Hi all
> 
> I ve received an invite to apply for visa after my state nomination was accepted by Queensland. My IELTS score is 7 each and skill assessed from ICAA for education as well as experience.
> 
> I am not being able to locate the link where I can make my visa application online


Log into your SkillSelect EOI page. You will see a "Apply Visa" button.


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

You can login into the skillselect site where you submitted your EOI and you will see the invite and link to lodge your visa


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi All,

My wife completed her MBA from Melbourne,Australia.

Does she still need to provide a letter from University that she has completed the course in English.

Would the Degree certificate and mark sheet not suffice ??


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Hi seniors,

I have a query, I have claimed experience of 3.5 years in my current company. Sal documents are as following

1. Oct 2009 to July 2014: Salary slips, Form16/ITRV. - HAVE (claimed points for this occupation for duration oct09-sep13)
2. Aug 2007 to Oct-09: Salary slips, Form16/ITRV. - HAVE(unclaimed occupation but provided info in EOI and Visa filing) 
3. Jul 2006 to Aug 2007: Salary slips, Form16. - HAVE (unclaimed occupation but provided info in EOI and Visa filing)
4. Apr 05 to Jul 06: Salary slips, Offer & relieving letter- HAVE (unclaimed occupation but provided info in EOI and Visa filing)
5. 2004-05: NO sal slip no form 16, only joining, confirmation and relieving letter.
6. 2002 - 2004: Salary slips, Offer & relieving letter- HAVE (unclaimed occupation but provided info in EOI and Visa filing)

Essentially I have income proof of last around 7-8 years and employment proof of entire career. Do I need to worry?

Many Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

I have my Graduation (3 year Bachelor of commerce) from Delhi University, India. I did that from Shaheed Bhagat Singh College, Delhi University.

I also have my Masters in Computer Applications from Maharishi Dayanand University, Rohtak which I completed part time.

As far as evidence of English proficiency of spouse is concerned will a letter from Shaheed Bhagat Singh College do? Or do I need to get letter from Maharishi Dayanand University as well?

If CO requests for latter one and if I am not able to get it. What will be my options?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

*English proficiency letter*



gold4uin said:


> I have my Graduation (3 year Bachelor of commerce) from Delhi University, India. I did that from Shaheed Bhagat Singh College, Delhi University.
> 
> I also have my Masters in Computer Applications from Maharishi Dayanand University, Rohtak which I completed part time.
> 
> ...


Hi Gold,

If one is the primary applicant, a valid (lest than 2 year old) score from IELTS is a MUST. 
If it isn't the case, IMO one letter would do, still having that letter from the highest degree institution would be better. It actually depends on the CO, if he asks for letters from both institutes, you have to provide, PERIOD.

I suggest you upload the one letter you have from Bhagat singh, and wait to see if CO asks for another,

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Gold,
> 
> If one is the primary applicant, a valid (lest than 2 year old) score from IELTS is a MUST.
> If it isn't the case, IMO one letter would do, still having that letter from the highest degree institution would be better. It actually depends on the CO, if he asks for letters from both institutes, you have to provide, PERIOD.
> ...


Cheers mate and thanks for the response. I will provide them letter arranged from SBSC college, Delhi University.

In case CO ask to arrange proficiency of English evidence letter from Maharishi Dayanand Rohtak University letter and if I am unable to arrange so would then it be possible to sit for IELTS or provide alternate document like school certificate etc ( I passed my 10th and 12th from CBSE, English Medium). Someone told me CO will give 28 days to arrange letter. But One cannot provide IELTS result in 28 days.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

gold4uin said:


> Cheers mate and thanks for the response. I will provide them letter arranged from SBSC college, Delhi University.
> 
> In case CO ask to arrange proficiency of English evidence letter from Maharishi Dayanand Rohtak University letter and if I am unable to arrange so would then it be possible to sit for IELTS or provide alternate document like school certificate etc ( I passed my 10th and 12th from CBSE, English Medium). Someone told me CO will give 28 days to arrange letter. But One cannot provide IELTS result in 28 days.



Give first letter which can be arranged and simultaneously book IELTS asap so that if CO asks you may tell him/her that you are going to appear for IELTS on so-n-so date and the result would be out on so-n-so date


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Members,

I seek your advise. I have 6 years of experience. I worked for a company from Dec 2007 to November 2008. This was an unpaid employment. I could not produce any employment reference letter for this employment in the ACS required format but produced offer/contract letter which had employment start and end dates mentioned, when I applied for ACS. This was an unpaid internship. So my ACS letter indicates as follows:
The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 12/07 - 11/08 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Programmer Analyst - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: XYZ Inc
Country: USA

Now I have submitted my application for NSW. But I have *NOT [/B ]indicated this employment either in my resume nor in EOI. Will this cause any problem at the time of lodging my application since my ACS letter shows this employment?

With ACS reducing my experience by 4 years, I am not claiming any points for my experience. 

Also do I need to submit payslips/bank statement/Income tax documents for all employments?
I have been with 4 employers so far excluding the one I mentioned above. I have payslips/bank statements/Income tax for all the 3 except for one employer ABC. 

I was employed by this small company ABC from Mar 2009-Mar2 010. I have only bank statements that just shows deposits every 15 days for a period of 1 year but the statements don't display the company's name. Will this proof be accepted? This company is now defunct and my employment reference letter from my supervisor indicates the same on the company letter head. 

Kindly advise.*


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

Ritzagni said:


> Give first letter which can be arranged and simultaneously book IELTS asap so that if CO asks you may tell him/her that you are going to appear for IELTS on so-n-so date and the result would be out on so-n-so date


Hmm! My plan is to book IELTS only when CO is not happy with first letter and ask for 2nd letter from Highest degree institution because I may not be able to arrange letter from Maharishi Dayanand University. Would it be possible to book and appear for IELTS then?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

*Proof of salary/experience*



Melbound said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I seek your advise. I have 6 years of experience. I worked for a company from Dec 2007 to November 2008. This was an unpaid employment. I could not produce any employment reference letter for this employment in the ACS required format but produced offer/contract letter which had employment start and end dates mentioned, when I applied for ACS. This was an unpaid internship. So my ACS letter indicates as follows:
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> ...


*


1.AFAIK you need to produce evidence of your CLAIMED EXPERIENCE duration only.
2.If you have positively been assessed for 2009-10 experience you need to provide salary proof, sal-slip or form 16 or ITR or Bank statement or probably letter from employer. These are a little subjective matters, entirely upto CO's discretion. If he/she is convinced with bank statement, its all good,

Regards,
Ritz*


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

gold4uin said:


> Hmm! My plan is to book IELTS only when CO is not happy with first letter and ask for 2nd letter from Highest degree institution because I may not be able to arrange letter from Maharishi Dayanand University. Would it be possible to book and appear for IELTS then?


You will be taking a big chance, i booked the ielts for my wife around 10 days back and was able to book it only for September as the earlier dates were full.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> 1.AFAIK you need to produce evidence of your CLAIMED EXPERIENCE duration only.
> 2.If you have positively been assessed for 2009-10 experience you need to provide salary proof, sal-slip or form 16 or ITR or Bank statement or probably letter from employer. These are a little subjective matters, entirely upto CO's discretion. If he/she is convinced with bank statement, its all good,
> 
> Regards,
> Ritz



Hello Ritz,

Thanks for your reply. So you mean if I am not claiming any points I need not submit paylips/Bank statements or Form 16s? 

I have overall 6 years exp and ACS has assessed 5 years as releveant to my ANZCO code and then reduced my *skilled *experience to 1 yr (4 years was deducted).

Thanks.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

gold4uin said:


> Hmm! My plan is to book IELTS only when CO is not happy with first letter and ask for 2nd letter from Highest degree institution because I may not be able to arrange letter from Maharishi Dayanand University. Would it be possible to book and appear for IELTS then?


CO not happy with letter >> asks for another doc (IELTS may be) >>> you book IELTS >>> get test date for after a month >>> take test and wait for another 15-20 days for results. 

Now the question is, would your CO be willing to give you a luxury of about 2 months to submit English proficiency certificate. 

What would you loose if you book an IELTS immidiately, INR 10K.

Its your call :cool2:


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks mate.

I have managed to get letter from school the contents of which are listed as below. Do you think the case officer can object still?

TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN

It is hereby certified that '....' son of '......' had been a regular
student of Class Xi-XII for the session (1995-97) as per our school records.
The medium of instruction in our school is English.

Principal


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

gold4uin said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I have managed to get letter from school the contents of which are listed as below. Do you think the case officer can object still?
> 
> ...


Hi Gold,

I am not sure about a school letter, preferably it should be from most recently attended institute. I never knew colleges in Delhi/Haryana a simple letter like this would be a problem, ask the Princpal or vice principal's peopn or may be any lecturer whoc can recognise you, believe me it won't be difficult. I have arranged letters from places I never expected possible. If you tell them the genuine reason with earnestness, they'll help.

Regards,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Melbound said:


> Hello Ritz,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. So you mean if I am not claiming any points I need not submit paylips/Bank statements or Form 16s?
> 
> ...


sorry for delayed reply bro
I guess so, however there is no harm in uploading all proof of income of your total experience, even if it is not claimed for points. proof of income for claimed years of experience is MANDATORY.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ritzagni said:


> sorry for delayed reply bro
> I guess so, however there is no harm in uploading all proof of income of your total experience, even if it is not claimed for points. proof of income for claimed years of experience is MANDATORY.
> 
> Best,
> Ritz


Dear Ritz, 

I have 4 years exp 2010 - 2014 (still working) ACS has considered my exp from June 2012. I know i will not claim any point for work exp. My question is that if I go for 190 visa would State consider my exp as ACS done? or they will consider whole?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

melbound my situation is same as you. 5 yrs reduced to 1 by ACS. 
In EOI : 
4yrs experience selected as irrelevant. (2008-2012)
1yr selected as relevant (2012-2013) >>>> am i supposed to provide docs for this period eventhough no claim of points for employment?


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Dear Ritz,
> 
> I have 4 years exp 2010 - 2014 (still working) ACS has considered my exp from June 2012. I know i will not claim any point for work exp. My question is that if I go for 190 visa would State consider my exp as ACS done? or they will consider whole?


State sponsorship is TOTALLY based on the experience assessed 'Relevant' only by the assessing authority (ACS/VETASSES etc),

Best,
Ritz


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> melbound my situation is same as you. 5 yrs reduced to 1 by ACS.
> In EOI :
> 4yrs experience selected as irrelevant. (2008-2012)
> 1yr selected as relevant (2012-2013) >>>> am i supposed to provide docs for this period eventhough no claim of points for employment?


as I have mentioned earlier, its good if you could produce documents of salary proof for duration not claimed for points, as they show that you have continuously been employed.

Ritz


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you Ritz. Also I got my ACS assessment in April 2013 and in August 2013 I changed to a different company with similar roles/responsibilities. In EOI I marked this current company as "Irrelevant". I hope I don't have to go for a new assessment since I changed the company an yr ago which ACS has not assessed. Even if I did go for ACS assessment my skilled exp will not count towards points. Please advice.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

*Occupation assessment*



Melbound said:


> Thank you Ritz. Also I got my ACS assessment in April 2013 and in August 2013 I changed to a different company with similar roles/responsibilities. In EOI I marked this current company as "Irrelevant". I hope I don't have to go for a new assessment since I changed the company an yr ago which ACS has not assessed. Even if I did go for ACS assessment my skilled exp will not count towards points. Please advice.


AFAIK, ACS assessment is for valid for two years and 'normally' (_do check for your sponsoring state_) for state sponsorship you should have worked for at least 1 year in an positively assessed relevant occupation in the last 3 years(_immediately before applying for SS_). I don't think you'd need another assessment.


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

Ritzagni said:


> Hi Gold,
> 
> I am not sure about a school letter, preferably it should be from most recently attended institute. I never knew colleges in Delhi/Haryana a simple letter like this would be a problem, ask the Princpal or vice principal's peopn or may be any lecturer whoc can recognise you, believe me it won't be difficult. I have arranged letters from places I never expected possible. If you tell them the genuine reason with earnestness, they'll help.
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy!

I completed my graduation Full time (B.com) and completed my post Graduation (MCA) part time.

1. I have got 'Evidence of English proficiency letter' from College 
2. I have got 'Evidence of English proficiency letter' from School 1 for class 3rd - till class 10. I completed my schooling from CBSE board.
3. I have got 'Evidence of English proficiency letter' from School 2 for class 11 and class 12. I completed my schooling from CBSE board.

Will these suffice or 
1. Do I need letter from Maharishi Dayanand University from where I completed Post Graduation PART TIME through distance education?
2. I completed my graduation from Delhi University. Can I provide mark sheets as supporting or transcripts are required? The subjects are listed on the back of mark sheet.
3. I have got 2 mark sheets for my 3 year degree. The 2nd one is consolidated and include obtained marks for 2nd and 3rd year degree. Would that be of a concern?
4. The word 'full time' is no where mentioned on the letter I obtained from college or school.Could that be a concern?


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> AFAIK, ACS assessment is for valid for two years and 'normally' (_do check for your sponsoring state_) for state sponsorship you should have worked for at least 1 year in an positively assessed relevant occupation in the last 3 years(_immediately before applying for SS_). I don't think you'd need another assessment.


That's a relief!


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

gold4uin said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> I completed my graduation Full time (B.com) and completed my post Graduation (MCA) part time.
> 
> ...


I think the letter from college (DU) is good enough. for your other queries:

Ans 1. No need of letter from a distance learning program Instt.

Ans 2. If you have a certificate stating the medium of instruction was English, its sufficient. 

Ans 3. If I remember right, you are not the primary applicant and not claiming any points for your work experience, in that case, no marksheets etc are required. If one is claiming points for dependent, ONLY the full time education is counted.

Ans 4. They are aware of the education pattern in India, most of the universities don't provide transcripts with full time written on it. Therefore no worries


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

is there a time limit for me to upload docs after i lodge the eVisa? i lodged it on 9-Aug but haven't uploaded a single doc yet. readying docs and waiting for pcc & meds to happen before i upload all of them at one go. but just want to make sure.

can anyone please help?


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> is there a time limit for me to upload docs after i lodge the eVisa? i lodged it on 9-Aug but haven't uploaded a single doc yet. readying docs and waiting for pcc & meds to happen before i upload all of them at one go. but just want to make sure.
> 
> can anyone please help?


5 mb per file and total should not more than 60 mb

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

TIME limit, buddy 



maq_qatar said:


> 5 mb per file and total should not more than 60 mb
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> TIME limit, buddy


Ohh...sorry for misunderstood your question.

There is no time limit but better to upload before CO assignment and that narmally happen in 4 to 8 week. You can start uploading ready documents so that if co assigned atleast this will keep them busy for some day, rest you can upload as soon as you receive.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

ok..i went thru the thread and blv for employment proof the below would be sufficient. please correct me if wrong:-
1. Offer Letter(Appointment Letter)
2. PaySlips
3. Resignation Letter/Experience Certificate(on letter head)
4. Statutory Declaration
5. Income Tax return document
6. Bank Statement( entire or only pages showing salary credit?)

Please correct if wrong..


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> ok..i went thru the thread and blv for employment proof the below would be sufficient. please correct me if wrong:-
> 1. Offer Letter(Appointment Letter)
> Ok
> 2. PaySlips
> ...


Find my comment above

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Addy11 (Feb 25, 2014)

Great! My target is 3 weeks with PCC, Meds & form 80 & 1221

Is that good enough? I don't think the CO will be assigned in 3 weeks, right?



maq_qatar said:


> Ohh...sorry for misunderstood your question.
> 
> There is no time limit but better to upload before CO assignment and that narmally happen in 4 to 8 week. You can start uploading ready documents so that if co assigned atleast this will keep them busy for some day, rest you can upload as soon as you receive.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Addy11 said:


> Great! My target is 3 weeks with PCC, Meds & form 80 & 1221
> 
> Is that good enough? I don't think the CO will be assigned in 3 weeks, right?


Its ok 3 weeks if assigend he/she will email you.

3 weeks is enough time you can finish within a week. First book an appointment for medical which may takes time if rush in hospital.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I and my wife do not have our birth certificates, therefore we have uploaded the secondary school certificate instead, anybody else who has faced the same situation? Although on our passport, aadhar card and other educational documents, DOB is clearly mentioned. should we worry

And anybody who has done the same and got the grant?

Many Thanks,
Ritz


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't think there would be a any problem, it will be fine with your provided docs.


----------



## andy001 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I have applied VETASSESS in January 2014 and my current company's work experience was generated in January 2014. Right now I am uploading documents for 190 visa, do I need to get latest work experience? Key thing is I am working with same employer from last 3 year and my profile is same from last 1 year.

Thanks in advance,
Andy


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

andy001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied VETASSESS in January 2014 and my current company's work experience was generated in January 2014. Right now I am uploading documents for 190 visa, do I need to get latest work experience? Key thing is I am working with same employer from last 3 year and my profile is same from last 1 year.
> 
> ...


If you were able to lodge a visa with the vetasses positive assessment on 19th August, you do not need to worry. Basically you have to prove that you have actually worked in the occupation for which you've got positive assessment from VETASSES.

The process of visa application is quite long and DIBP is aware of this, you should upload your work experience related documents for all your work (including POST January 2014) however the key is to prove the claimed experience duration.

I hope you aren't thinking of going for another VETASSES assessment which would cover post January exp.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## andy001 (Dec 22, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> If you were able to lodge a visa with the vetasses positive assessment on 19th August, you do not need to worry. Basically you have to prove that you have actually worked in the occupation for which you've got positive assessment from VETASSES.
> 
> The process of visa application is quite long and DIBP is aware of this, you should upload your work experience related documents for all your work (including POST January 2014) however the key is to prove the claimed experience duration.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ritz. You confirmed my belief.


----------



## andy001 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Ritz,

It has been more than 1 week that I submitted application and made payment of 190 visa at immi.gov.au but still I can't see link where I can upload documents and generate HAPID. It seems that I am missing something.


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

*Document Upload*



andy001 said:


> Hi Ritz,
> 
> It has been more than 1 week that I submitted application and made payment of 190 visa at immi.gov.au but still I can't see link where I can upload documents and generate HAPID. It seems that I am missing something.


1. lOGIN TO your immi.gov account
2. On the page of "List of applications" on extreme right, click on 'actions' then click on "View application" from the drop down.
3. Now you have reached the "ELODGEMENT Page"
4. Here you can see the names of applicants and dependant applicants and underneath each name there would be a "next steps", under which suggested document type and "attach document" link would be given.
5. Start uploading colour notarised scans of documentation, upload limit is a maximum of 60 individual files and a single file CAN'T be more than 5 MB. You may create pdfs of similar documents.

There would be a link at the end of suggested documents' list for eanch applicant, "Organise your health", click on it, answer
past health questions & submit. A HAP referral letter shall be generated instantaneously with your HAP ID number. You use it to get your medical done from DIBP authorized medical center.
all the best,
Ritz


----------



## andy001 (Dec 22, 2013)

Ritzagni said:


> 1. lOGIN TO your immi.gov account
> 2. On the page of "List of applications" on extreme right, click on 'actions' then click on "View application" from the drop down.
> 3. Now you have reached the "ELODGEMENT Page"
> 4. Here you can see the names of applicants and dependant applicants and underneath each name there would be a "next steps", under which suggested document type and "attach document" link would be given.
> ...


Thanks Ritz for such a nice explanation. I wondering why immi site is labyrinth?


----------



## andy001 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks Ritz for opening window with opportunity and lots of questions,

Now I have lots of questions for seniors

1. Birth Certificates - matriculation DMC with DoB 
2. Travel document - passport
3. Identity - passport, pan card, driving license (don't have UID)

I never studied or worked in Australia, I wondering why there is Australian Qualification and Work experience is 'recommended' for me?

Spouse
1. Relationship - Marriage certificate
2. Language ability - she studied in english medium so we are planning to get letter from her institutes from where she did Bachelor and Master degree. Do we need to approach that college/department or university? a letter head with details will work? 
3. Evidence of custody - my wife is 28 years old, I don't under why it recommended ? and how I can provide this?

18 months old kid
1. Evidence of language ability - ??
2. Evidence of Relationship, spouse, de facto partner - ??
3. Evidence of Character - some where I read that there is no need to get PCC for small kids.
4. Evidence of member of family unit - Birth certificate

I found that there are lots of volunteer on this forum and there is answer to every general query. Answers to my question will be highly appreciated.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

andy001 said:


> Thanks Ritz for such a nice explanation. I wondering why immi site is labyrinth?


JUST BE VERY SURE WHEN YOU CLINK ON "ACTIONS" TO* NOT CLICK ON "REMOVE APPLICATION"* THING


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

andy001 said:


> Thanks Ritz for opening window with opportunity and lots of questions,
> 
> Now I have lots of questions for seniors
> 
> ...


SEARCH FOR DOCUUMEMNTS CHECKLIST WITHIN THIS THREAD, better still start reading from the first page till today. all of your queries will get resolved.


----------



## Lumee14 (May 8, 2014)

Hello 

Please i just want to find out if i need to upload past employment proof if i didn't claiming point for experience


----------



## Ritzagni (May 26, 2014)

Lumee14 said:


> Hello
> 
> Please i just want to find out if i need to upload past employment proof if i didn't claiming point for experience


You should, I did it.

As it is you'd be telling the past 10 years jpb history in your Form 80. Why not tell them earlier. Just make sure that you mark the non assessed experience as not relevant.

Best,
Ritz


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,
I have few questions:

1. How DIBP usually verify the employment?
2. In my current employment they used to pay through Account payee check. So they do not provide any pay slip. So is it acceptable if I provide the copy of checks those I preserved? 
3. What is form 80? Is it really necessary or it needs to provide on certain situation?


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

madrag said:


> PCC also requires a reference letter, but in my case I supplied the visa acknowledgement letter.


So do you mean we can go to PCC/FBI fingerprints only after EOI invite ? I thought you can do that anytime.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello I got invitation from NSW for subclass 190 today. Before I proceed to apply for visa application I need to resolve few questions given below:

1. For my current employment I did not get any payslips but I have the copies of account payee checks they provide. Is it alright if I provide the copies of those check instead of payslips?
2. After proceed through visa apply will I get any option to save my data before final submission of visa lodge?
3. How many days they will give to upload documents?
4. What is form 80? Is it really necessary or it needs to provide on certain situation?
5. How DIBP usually verify the employment?

Answer on those question will be much helpful for me to proceed.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

amin007 said:


> Hello I got invitation from NSW for subclass 190 today. Before I proceed to apply for visa application I need to resolve few questions given below:
> 
> 1. For my current employment I did not get any payslips but I have the copies of account payee checks they provide. Is it alright if I provide the copies of those check instead of payslips?
> 2. After proceed through visa apply will I get any option to save my data before final submission of visa lodge?
> ...


1. Upload bank statement and cheques copy that you have
2. You can save it any time you want
3. 10 days, its always better to upload all the documents before a case officer is assigned for speedy grant
4. Depends on co. in certain cases its asked and in certain cases its not. Its a big form of 18 pages, always better to fill it and keep it ready. Even better to upload
5. They outsource it to third party, the same way companies do it now a days.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello Seniors and Experts!

I'm going to lodge my VISA application soon, Please review the document list that I have and let me know if there's anything missing.

(All documents are coloured scanned copies - Signed and Stamped by relevant authorities)

*Points = 60, 261313, 189*

*Main Applicant*
ACS reference number
IELTS TRF (7 each)


Passport – First 2 Pages only
Marriage certificate
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Education*
Bachelor Degree
Bachelor Transcript
Masters Degree
Masters Transcript

*Employment *
Experience letters (Which were sent to ACS)
Salary slips (around 4 slips per year)
Tax Deduction Certificates (Issued by the employers)
Bank Statements


*Spouse *
Passport - First 2 pages only
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
English Proficiency Certificate from her university
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Forms (In PDF)*
Form 80
Form 1221


----------



## aidataha (Mar 27, 2015)

tahirrauf said:


> Hello Seniors and Experts!
> 
> I'm going to lodge my VISA application soon, Please review the document list that I have and let me know if there's anything missing.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have a question with regards to the visa lodge, if you apply online then in the same process do you lodge the scanned copies of the documents you mentioned, or do you submit then later you lodge the documents once a case officer is assigned? I am new to the process and wanted to make sure exactly what to do before proceeding.


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello,

I have one doubt.
While uploading all the documents, do i need to upload the certified copy of each document, even when the documents are colored scan copy??


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

Colored copies don't need need to be certified.


----------



## idlebrain (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi,
I have submitted for ACS. I got to know that bank statements are necessary after invite. I have 12 years experience. Initial 7 years statements is difficult to get as my accounts got closed long back. I can submit the payslips though if required.
Is bank statements for entire period is mandatory? Is there alternate document I can submit?
By the way I'm in Australia on 457 since 2year 7 Months.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

idlebrain said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted for ACS. I got to know that bank statements are necessary after invite. I have 12 years experience. Initial 7 years statements is difficult to get as my accounts got closed long back. I can submit the payslips though if required.
> Is bank statements for entire period is mandatory? Is there alternate document I can submit?
> By the way I'm in Australia on 457 since 2year 7 Months.


No at all. You can submit tax docs if you have or can produce payslips for those years.


----------



## chirag113 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I m very new to this forum so i need some expert advice from seniors. i have applied for 190 Visa and waiting for Invitation to come. i have 7 yrs of experience in IT field. i started with with very low salary in which employer use to give me salary in cash and they didnt provide me any salary slips. so i dnt have even salary slips dnt have cheques and this salary was not falling under income tax so i dnt have even IT return. other than that i have all the documents like appointment letter , reference letter and experience letter. so in this case what should i do. i have my other business also and i have my IT return but it doesnt show this salary income. so kindly suggest me what to do in this case?

thanks.

Regards.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Go by ACS assessment, I assume you have provided proof for them.


----------



## chirag113 (Sep 15, 2015)

i have done with ACS assessment and i got positive assessment. now i want to ask during invitation or Visa i need to submit pay slips or IT return document coz in assessment they dnt ask for it.


----------



## kaukuti (Mar 4, 2015)

chirag113 said:


> i have done with ACS assessment and i got positive assessment. now i want to ask during invitation or Visa i need to submit pay slips or IT return document coz in assessment they dnt ask for it.


Next would be to submit EOI (Expression of Interest): You don't need any document here. Make sure that you have documents to prove any points you claim. 

After you receive invitation to apply then you have to have all the documents including pay slips and IT returns document.


----------



## manishkatti (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi,
Does all the scanned copies should be certified (Notarised) ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manishkatti said:


> Hi,
> Does all the scanned copies should be certified (Notarised) ?


For visa you can send colour scanned copies w/o certifying them.


----------



## manishkatti (Mar 6, 2015)

Thx Andrey for response.
I have one more doubt, Do we need to follow any naming conventions for file names ...?
I didn't get any info related to this.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

manishkatti said:


> Thx Andrey for response.
> I have one more doubt, Do we need to follow any naming conventions for file names ...?
> I didn't get any info related to this.


I dont think there are any formal rules. 

What has been done in my case is my intials followed by document type: 

XY Brith Certificate.pdf, 
XY Degree.pdf, 
XY ACS.pdf


----------



## MAKumar (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi andreyx108b,

Do i need to submit all the documents of spouse and kids before making the payment for NSW 190 visa ? Is it ok to submit primary applicant documents first -> make payment -> upload docs for spouse and children later ?

I have only 12 days to submit the 190 NSW application and i am struggling to get spouse medium of study letter from her college. Need your advice..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MAKumar said:


> Hi andreyx108b, Do i need to submit all the documents of spouse and kids before making the payment for NSW 190 visa ? Is it ok to submit primary applicant documents first -> make payment -> upload docs for spouse and children later ? I have only 12 days to submit the 190 NSW application and i am struggling to get spouse medium of study letter from her college. Need your advice..


 are you taking about visa of State nomination approval?


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi Seniors,

I am the Main applicant lodged 190 visa on Oct 22,2015 and dependents are my spouse and 2 kids and till date submitted following documents: 
1.Birth or Age10th Pass Certificate of myself and spouse
2. Passport of myself , spouse and 2 kids
3. ACS assesment of myself and Spouse
4. Bachelor degree certificate of myself
5. IELTS Score card of myself and Spouse
6. Marriage Certificate
7. PCC for myself and spouse. as kids are below 5 yrs not performed PCC
8. Health checkup done for myself, spouse and kids
9. Health checkup done for my parents too as i added them as non-migrating members
10. Passport size photo of myself, spouse and kids
11. Myself-Employment reference letter of previous 4 companies and current company
12. Form 1221 of my spouse 

Please confirm if any of the documents are missing and share your inputs on this.


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

MAKumar said:


> Hi andreyx108b,
> 
> Do i need to submit all the documents of spouse and kids before making the payment for NSW 190 visa ? Is it ok to submit primary applicant documents first -> make payment -> upload docs for spouse and children later ?
> 
> I have only 12 days to submit the 190 NSW application and i am struggling to get spouse medium of study letter from her college. Need your advice..


For NSW nomination, you only need to upload documents that confirm the points you are claiming.

As I understand, you are not claiming points for your spouse, so you will only need to upload your own documents.

Good luck!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sree_Balla said:


> Hi Seniors, I am the Main applicant lodged 190 visa on Oct 22,2015 and dependents are my spouse and 2 kids and till date submitted following documents: 1.Birth or Age10th Pass Certificate of myself and spouse 2. Passport of myself , spouse and 2 kids 3. ACS assesment of myself and Spouse 4. Bachelor degree certificate of myself 5. IELTS Score card of myself and Spouse 6. Marriage Certificate 7. PCC for myself and spouse. as kids are below 5 yrs not performed PCC 8. Health checkup done for myself, spouse and kids 9. Health checkup done for my parents too as i added them as non-migrating members 10. Passport size photo of myself, spouse and kids 11. Myself-Employment reference letter of previous 4 companies and current company 12. Form 1221 of my spouse Please confirm if any of the documents are missing and share your inputs on this.


Mate,

1) add payslips/bank statements (only if claiming employment points)

2) form 80 for both

3) kids birth certificate

4) your and your spouse CVs

5) add your case to tracker


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate,
> 
> 1) add payslips/bank statements (only if claiming employment points)- i doubt in having my first 3 companies payslips/bank statements . Please suggest
> 
> ...


- done


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sree_Balla said:


> - done



- Bank statements are usually stored in archives for many years, even if you have closed your account. If you don't have them then you may try to get salary certificate from your previous job. The point is you need to prove that you have been a) in paid employment b) for cross confirmation purposes: reference/SD *and/or* bank statement/salary payslip. 

- Form 80 may not be in checklist, however it is being requested by COs in most of the cases. However, it is up to you of course. 

- Your can upload CV as Employment Evidence. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> - Bank statements are usually stored in archives for many years, even if you have closed your account. If you don't have them then you may try to get salary certificate from your previous job. The point is you need to prove that you have been a) in paid employment b) for cross confirmation purposes: reference/SD *and/or* bank statement/salary payslip.
> 
> - Form 80 may not be in checklist, however it is being requested by COs in most of the cases. However, it is up to you of course.
> 
> ...


Appreciate your inputs Andrey.....i shall try for the same and fill-in form 80 accordingly


----------



## MAKumar (Jul 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> are you taking about visa of State nomination approval?


Yes. I have to finish the NSW nomination visa application form before 23rd Nov. Need help.


----------



## MAKumar (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Experts, 

Need your advice. I have the following documents to fill NSW 190 application.

1) 10th, 12th, Graduation, Post Graduation docs
2) Passports of mine, spouse & kids
3) ACS Report
4) PTE Report
5) Experience Letters/ SD with at least 3 payslips of each company.
6) Marriage Certificate
7) Kids Birth Certificates
8) Last 1 year Pay Slips
9) PCC

Now, I am confused on the below

1) I have been employed from 2005 Jan to till date with different organizations. ACS considered my exp from 2007 Oct onwards. Do I need to provide employment proofs prior to that while uploading docs for NSW 190? I can upload but only concern is the limit of the files & size 

2) Medicals can be done after making the payment. Is my assumption correct ?

3) Do I still need to submit Form 16 & Bank Statements? I guess it is not required since I am providing pay slips to support my experience of each company. Correct me if i am wrong.

4) Can i upload spouse english medium study letter at later stages ? may be after making the payment..Is that ok ?

Please clarify..


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

*E*



andreyx108b said:


> - Bank statements are usually stored in archives for many years, even if you have closed your account. If you don't have them then you may try to get salary certificate from your previous job. The point is you need to prove that you have been a) in paid employment b) for cross confirmation purposes: reference/SD *and/or* bank statement/salary payslip.
> 
> - Form 80 may not be in checklist, however it is being requested by COs in most of the cases. However, it is up to you of course.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Is payslip or bankstatement necessary for those who have worked in Australia?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

captainm said:


> Hi, Is payslip or bankstatement necessary for those who have worked in Australia?


Yea. COs often request these.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is very subjective and depends on a case by case basis.

However it have been observed that Payslip and Bank Statement are requested by CO's in the past for Australian/Overseas employments.





captainm said:


> Hi,
> Is payslip or bankstatement necessary for those who have worked in Australia?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - IDEALLY this isn't required. Applicants have just uploaded documents for skilled employment and have received grants. ALL depends on the concerned CO.


2 - REFER my post regarding PCC and MEDICALS | *IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date.*


3 - Applicants have been explicitly asked for TAX Documents and Bank Statements in the past as a proof of PAID employment. The more documents you provide the less number of queries will be raised against that employemnt.


4 - *You can't upload any document before you pay the VISA fees*. AFTER this you will get option for uploading documents for ALL applicants.

*AFTER the VISA fees payment to upload documents you have time until:*
* CO is allocated
* CO freezes your application for processing 
* ALSO after CO allocation IF CO requires/finds additional documents/that some documents are missing THEN he will give you another 28 days to upload those documents. This 28 days deadline may be extended further.




makumar said:


> hi experts,
> 
> need your advice. I have the following documents to fill nsw 190 application.
> 
> ...


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

*Colour Scans or Certified Copies of Colour/Bw Scans*

Hi Seniors,

I had applied for 190 visa and right now uploading documents.

I have find discrepancies regarding the documents to be uploaded. I mean many says that only colour scans will do, while some others says that certified copies are required in case of black-while copies, while still some others say that only certified copies of all documents are required.

My Query is

1) During my skills assessment with VET, I had submitted all certified copies of colour scans of my documents (as per their requirements). Now for DIBP, i will (may) require additional documents other than those submitted to VET.

I have certified copies of all docs submitted to VET. But what about other doc which will be (may be) required ? only Colour scans will do or they also need to be certified as well?

2) what about my wife's and kid's documents ? I mean their docs were never certified till date. So for them, do i need to certify of only colour scans will do.

Please answer anybody.

Thanks in advance

amebadha


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.

IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.

MOREOVER I have read somewhere THAT in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.







amebadha said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I had applied for 190 visa and right now uploading documents.
> 
> ...


----------



## amebadha (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Jeeten for the answer.

So I will upload all docs as given to VET as it was (i.e. Certified), and the remaining as simple colour scans. Same for my other family member's docs.

Thanks



Jeeten#80 said:


> IF your ORIGINALS are in COLOR then just Color scan them.
> 
> IF your ORIGINALS are in Black & White THEN get them certified (the stamp must be in color) AND THEN color scan these certified documents.
> 
> MOREOVER I have read somewhere THAT in the IMMI account you are guided in terms of which documents are to be just Color Scanned .. OR .. Certified AND THEN Color scanned.


----------



## JanHov (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi,

I would like to know whether 80 and 1221 forms are needed to submit for the main applicant??? Moreover, in the account there are no categories for such kind of forms. Please help to figure out the situation. Any advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

We have seen instances where CO has requested FORM 80 and FORM 1221 for Primary applicant and FORM 1221 for Dependent applicant.


It has also been observed that they have asked FORM 80 for Dependent applicant as well.




JanHov said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know whether 80 and 1221 forms are needed to submit for the main applicant??? Moreover, in the account there are no categories for such kind of forms. Please help to figure out the situation. Any advice is highly appreciated.


----------



## JanHov (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you very, I do appreciate your response!!!!


----------



## manishkatti (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi need a help here ...

I worked in other country for few years for which i am providing that country PCC. I got the PCC with only my first name mentioned as it is there in the passport. This passport got expired in march I got it renewed with my surname added in that. Now in my current passport I have given name as well as surname. Since other country PCC does not have surname as present in the current passport, CO is asking me to get a PCC from that country with FULL name, which other country embassy is not agreeing. 
Did Anybody gone through such situation ? Is there any deceleration letter or form I need to submit to CO ..?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ganesh9684 (Jul 21, 2015)

nadeeMW said:


> HI auslover,
> 
> I recently received a NSW state sponsorship. Like your case I do not have salary slips or anything. Because I was paid in cash. Only the things I have is contract letter+ reference letter + service certificate. Did your C/O request salary slips? Did you get the PR? If you can share some information that would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks


Hello Nadeem

Let me introduce myself, my name is gangesh
Have gone through the above post I am in the same boat
My salary is paid in cash from last 10 years and I have submitted the copies of cash vouchers and increment letter and also job duties letter so will this suffice


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi...almost done with collecting docs...one question..if salary slip which I have is already a B&W, how will I get the same attested as the original is also a B&W.....kindly suggest


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

And if I have to get the same stamped, is there any specific format that need to be there...i.e "Certified true copy of the original" or something ?


----------



## Sathish27 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Jeeten,

Trust you are well. I'm new to this forum need your quick advice on the below, have received invite to apply for 190 visa (NSW). My consultant has provided the following Doc check list:

Passport pages (First, last and stamping pages) 
Education documents (10th, 12th, graduation along with mark sheets) 
National Identity document (PAN card or driving license) 
Passport size colour photo 
Work experience documents (offer letter for current company,, relieving letter/Promotion letters, Deputation letters.
Tax documents and form 16’s (income tax acknowledgment) for all period of employment 
Payslips for each Quarter 1 payslips(each employment)

My queries are:

1.) I have Form16 for all employment, but no tax returns for last year. Are both Form 16 and tax return statement mandatory? or just the Form 16 is enough?

2.) I'm working in the UK since 2014, do i need to submit my UK payslips as well? I have been receiving my Indian payslips as well since 2014. So for i have provided only my Indian payslips for ACS and SS..

3.) i don't have payslips/Bank statement for my first employment, will Form16 suffice here? My first company is a well reputed one.

Appreciate your timely response on this. Thanks in advance for your time.

Regards,
Sathish.


----------



## dominique19 (Jan 25, 2016)

ravikumk said:


> And if I have to get the same stamped, is there any specific format that need to be there...i.e "Certified true copy of the original" or something ?


No need to get payslips and bank statements certified. Plain Black and white copies are okaynfor these two.I checked this with DIBP amd they confirmed it.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In MY VIEW:*

1) FORM 16 should be enough. You might also want to TRY and download FORM 26AS from Income Tax website.


2) Best thing would be to upload both the Payslips.


3) FORM 16 might suffice for your First employment along with Offer /Experience letter etc..


*However ALL DEPENDS* on the CO and every case.

THERE are cases where applicants have provided the following documents for Employment and have received Grants:

* Employment Offer
* Experience / Relieving Letter
* Increment/Promotion Letter
* Statutory Declaration / Employer Reference Letter (provided to ACS)


WHEREAS few people were asked to provide more documents LIKE Payslips/Bank Statements/Tax related documents etc..


*MOREOVER IF* you aren't claiming points for employments THEN ideally CO won't ask for any documents for that employment.




sathish27 said:


> hi jeeten,
> 
> trust you are well. I'm new to this forum need your quick advice on the below, have received invite to apply for 190 visa (nsw). My consultant has provided the following doc check list:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sathish27 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks for your quick response Jeetendra. Just one more quick query, based on my consultants suggestion i have applied for PCC for UK n India, I should be receiving it by next week can these PCC's be front loaded? just to mention i haven't submitted the Visa application yet. Appreciate your response. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

When you submit your Application by paying the visa FEES, you can for sure front load your PCC, under the relevant category.




Sathish27 said:


> Thanks for your quick response Jeetendra. Just one more quick query, based on my consultants suggestion i have applied for PCC for UK n India, I should be receiving it by next week can these PCC's be front loaded? just to mention i haven't submitted the Visa application yet. Appreciate your response. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Sathish27 (Mar 20, 2016)

Jeetendra,

Thanks again for your swift response. One more quick one please, we have received letter from the college(affiliated to Delhi University) stating the medium of instruction was in English for my spouse, in the college letter head, but the letter was signed by the administrative officer and not the principal with the college seal. We were told that the principal doesn't sign the letter and such letters have been issued to lot of students in the past and no one faced any issues. Hope the letter will be accepted by the CO, should i be really worried about this? Thanks for your time.

Regards,
Sathish.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This shouldn't be a reason for concern.


As long it is signed by an authorized signatory, issued by the College on its own letter head and verifiable THEN you are good.





Sathish27 said:


> Jeetendra,
> 
> Thanks again for your swift response. One more quick one please, we have received letter from the college(affiliated to Delhi University) stating the medium of instruction was in English for my spouse, in the college letter head, but the letter was signed by the administrative officer and not the principal with the college seal. We were told that the principal doesn't sign the letter and such letters have been issued to lot of students in the past and no one faced any issues. Hope the letter will be accepted by the CO, should i be really worried about this? Thanks for your time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sathish27 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks Buddy.


----------



## rohan_adtl (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi 

You have mentioned 1 reference letter from each company is required.

Can you please mention this reference letter should be taken from whom and what should it contain.


----------



## Sathish27 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Jeetendra,

Trust you are well, it's been a long time. I have lodged my visa application on 19/04, my consultant says it would take three days for him to upload the documents, by any chance will the CO be assigned before i upload the documents?

2.) Can i go ahead and complete my medicals or should i wait till i get a confirmation from CO? The reason i ask is getting an medical appointment in the UK is tedious, hence please suggest should i proactively go ahead or do i wait to hear from the CO?


Thanks in advance for your response.

Regards,
Sathish.


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Satish,
1. Generally CO assign after 2 or 3 weeks after the paying of visa fees. Tell your agent to upload all documents asap.
2. Dont wait for CO to ask medical. Go directly for medical by generating Hap id in immi account.
Also upload form 80 and form 1221 if you want direct grant. If CO contact you for any document , then you dont know how many months you have to wait for visa grant. My friend is waiting from 4 months after CO contact him on 5 dec 2015 for form 80.
So try for direct grant and dont wait.
I received direct grant in 38 days last month for my190 visa.
All the best.


----------



## Sathish27 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Pawan,

Thanks for your swift response, i 'll go ahead and complete the medicals at the earliest.

Regards,
Sathish.


----------



## muhammadnasir (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi Guys
can someone guide me do we really require Employment letter/experience certificates etc for ITA?
Because we already provided extensive documentation for Assessment

Please comment


----------



## Sathish27 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Jeetendra/Pawan,

Sorry to ask you again, is form 1221 mandatory? I checked with my agent and he says if CO asks we can provide form 1221, however i have submitted form 80. Could you please help? Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sathish.


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Satish
In DIBP website, it is clearly mentioned that for faster visa decision, form 80 and form 1221 is required.
There is no harm in uploading form 1221. But if you want to upload only when CO will ask, then your visa will delay by many months.
I know one of my friend, who is waiting from last 4 months after CO ask to give form 1221.
The logic is to upload all forms is to get direct grant.
I dont know why these agents dont want direct grants for their clients.
Agents take visa fees from you for what ?
Your agent only wants drag your case. They want to gives you mentally and financially torture.
Only for uploading the documents. And now they dont want to frontload all documents. I dont understand their careless attitude. They are not serious. They only need money. 
How will be responsible when your visa will delay?


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Sathish

Check this link for detail about form 80 and form 1221.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## Sathish27 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Pawan,

Thanks for your quick response, what you said was absolutely true, i went through hell in lodging my application, they(agent) take their own sweet time to complete the doc review and submit the application, it's maddening, it took 40 days for them to review the doc and submit the application in spite of chasing them every single day. Anyhow i hope all goes well from here. Any idea how long is the medical report valid for once it's issued? It's costing me fortune to get it done here in the UK. Just wanted to make sure i won't be asked to retake the medicals 

Regards,
Sathish.


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Ho Sathish.
Medical is valid for 1 year


----------



## Sathish27 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks Pawan.


----------



## Sathish27 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Pawan,

Hope you are doing well, just a query.

1.) My application status shows up as 'Application received' the status hasn't changed since i submitted on 19/04/16. Does that mean that they have received my application and no action is being taken at moment or is't something is happening at the backend? Will the status remain the same till a CO gets assigned?


2.) My medicals is cleared, does that mean that no further action is required from my end? The reason for this question is under the document upload section i do see an option 'health' and the status says 'recommended' hence i'm confused? Appreciate your timely response, thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sathish.


----------



## abhijit.dpatel (Jun 18, 2016)

*Itr-v*

Do we need to Upload ITR-V signed copy for PR??


----------



## mahipal (Aug 8, 2015)

*Dependent Skills for PR*

Hi, I am going to apply PR, my spouse has 3 years degree with certification of English Medium. And also Master's Degree but without English Medium on Certficate. Now my question is, Is 3 years English Medium Education is enough for application or else we need 5 years Education? Please help me to clear this confusion.


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Abercrombie (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi,

I want to claim points for my very first employment (Duration- 20 Months). I do have salary slips (not all though) and all Bank Statements but the issue is that the PAN no mentioned on those is incorrect. It is a clear typo where instead of a "U" the payroll guy appears to have recorded it as "V"probably when he was entering my details for the first time. I never noticed either and my salary was also quite insignificant to have an impact on my tax return. 

I'm wondering if that could create an issue? As I said It's a clear typo and I have got every other document with me like Bank statement,Contract letter, Testimonial from the employer,Appraisal Letter and relieving letter. 

Please help.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

amebadha said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I had applied for 190 visa and right now uploading documents.
> 
> ...


Colour scan copies of originals is enough for you, your wife and kid. However, you should certify any black and white document.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I was working with company A from Oct 2008 to Sep 13. I do not have any payslips for 2008 2009, 2011,2012. I have 2 payslips for 2010 and 3 for 2013. 

I have form 16 for all these years except for financial year 12-13. But I have ITR acknowledgement for that year. And I also have bank statements for the full duration I was working with this company. I have appointment letter, experience letter, salary-revision letters, award certificates etc.

Will these suffice as salary proof for that company?


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

I am a chef and have got a skills assessment from vetassess. The outcome is successful and they have recognised my education. However, in my skills assessment they have not mentioned the duration for my experience assessed. I have called them to enquire, they said they do not mention the duration of the experience and that is all what they provide.

My question is, can I claim the experience points in EOI or do I need a point test advice to claim the points for work experience?


----------



## cataliya (Feb 27, 2015)

hi everyone,

I have got my ITA from South Australia this week. I have to lodge my visa and need your assistance desperately.
Firstly please advice me that For Visa Lodgement Is it better to do it ourself or we should use agent?
are there any chances of error from our side?
Secondly have you heared of True Blue Migration Australia? Are they reliable to lodge visa or we should trust ourselves more?
Thirdly Documents to be submitted should be certified photo copies but If we give color scan then we need to certify that as well?
Which one is recommendable certified photo copies or color scan?
Last for Police Certificate,I am confused between last 10 years or since 16? Like I am 35 so I have to present PCC after my 16 or only from 25 years of age?

I know they are so many questions but plz take some time to reply. I would be really grateful.
Thanks


----------



## cabda (Oct 18, 2016)

soeid said:


> Are they checking (call to confirm) all previous employment?


I understand you got your visa granted a while ago, but did they check your previous employment at the time?

TIA


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

anyone who can confirm if we need to fill any form for 16 month old kid for 190 NSW visa?

please confirm


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Merapr

No need to fill any form for kids. Only for primary member and spouse need to fill form 80 and form 1221.

Pawan


----------



## Sunshine456 (Jan 7, 2017)

auslover said:


> Following are the documents I will be gathering (I am single and have no other dependent):
> 
> 1.	Passport copy
> 2.	IELTS score card
> ...


Could you please let me know if you were able to use the same reference/ experience letters you used in the skills assessment stage or whether you had to obtain new ones just for this?


----------



## adckbj88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Sunshine456 said:


> auslover said:
> 
> 
> > Following are the documents I will be gathering (I am single and have no other dependent):
> ...


How about the medical test and the other forms which needs to be in there Form 80 and 1221


----------



## GARRY_2015 (Jul 1, 2015)

hi experts,


I have submitted all my documents 20 days back including following. I am single applicant 190 SC.

1. ACS
2. Passport
3. Birth proof
4. Identity proof
5. Form 80 & 1221
6. PTE
7. PCC
8. Medical
9. Education both degree and transcripts.
10. Company 1 = Appointment, Reference, Increment, Payslips 3.
Company 2 = SD, Bank Statements, Relieving.
Company 3 = SD, Bank Statements, Relieving, Appointment.
Company 4 = Appointment, Offer Letter, Increment, Payslips, Reference, Relieving.


I have ITR for last two companies for the assessment years. 2014-15, 2015-16 and 2016-17.

I have all these documents for companies and before the year 2014-15 my salary was not enough to be taxed and also for first company i was paid in cash.

I have not yet upload ITRs and its been 20 days. Application status is received.

Should I upload the ITRs now.

Quick reply would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

GARRY_2015 said:


> hi experts,
> 
> 
> I have submitted all my documents 20 days back including following. I am single applicant 190 SC.
> ...


Yes you can upload.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Will the passport work as proof of age?


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

You describe docs for ITA !? or for 190 DIPB?


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi experts,

I am planning to submit the visa application and have collected the below docs. Request you to please see if I am missing anything or something is un necessary?


Self:-
Passport
Marriage Certificate
PCC US
PCC India(later)
Medicals(later)
Form 80
Form 1221
Skills Assessment
PTE Report Form (also send scores to DIBP)
Certificates and Marksheet 10th and 12th
Diploma Marksheets and Certificate
Appointment letters,Experience Letters,Payslips,Bank Statements,Reference Letters,Increment Letters.

For tax, I am thinking of submitting the Form 26AS for all years. Is that ok? Has anyone submitted this form before?

Is photo mandatory?

Do I need to wait till CO is assigned to upload the PCC, medicals or any other document? Can I submit those after few days of lodging the visa application? 

Wife:- (not claiming partner skills points)
Passport
Form 80
Form 1221
Medicals (later)
PCC(later)
University Letter for English
Degree Certificate

Child:-
Birth Certificate 
Passport
Medicals (later) - Is it required for 4 year old?

Is it all or need any more documents? Thanks in advance!


----------



## planetvibhor (Oct 10, 2016)

I was working with company A from 2001 till 2006. The company shut its operations in 2010. I do not have any documents for that, since I was very young at that time, was getting small amount in cash. But I filed ITR's for those years. Also I got a reference letter from a person working in that company as my senior. I gave these ITR's and reference letter while assessment in ACS and they marked that job as relevant to ACS.

Now, my question is, as this job is more than 10 years old, and I do not have any proof of this job, apart from reference letter from my senior there, should I put this job in VISA application or just remove it? Considering the fact that it was there in my ACS assessment.


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Friends,
Do we need to certify all the documents that we upload? I guess PCC is mandatory to be certifid.
All dependent passport, education documents also need to be certified?

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> Hi Friends,
> Do we need to certify all the documents that we upload? I guess PCC is mandatory to be certifid.
> All dependent passport, education documents also need to be certified?
> 
> ...


If you upload a clear coloured scan, no need to get the documents certified

Cheers


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

newbienz said:


> If you upload a clear coloured scan, no need to get the documents certified
> 
> Cheers


Thank You Friend.


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

I am going to apply for SC 189 and SC 190 for Vic. I have total 3.5 years of experience assessed (1.5 year remaining after skill assessment) , so can't claim any points. Do I need to provide bank statements and tax returns for last 3.5 years to Vic for SC 190, even if I'm not claiming any points? Problem is I was never in tax bracket for last 3 years, and I was paid in cash; it's only this year that I got a raise and salary was tax deducted and directly deposited to my bank account. So all I can provide is a bank statement of last 5-6 months. Do I need to provide any evidence of experience to Vic if I am not claiming points?


----------

